# Favorite place.



## DaveA (Jul 7, 2019)

As we've moved into our 80's, moving about is less rewarding but a couple of months here, at our daughter's cottage in Maine has become very attractive. This has become one of my favorite spots, just looking out over the lake.


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2019)

my favourite place is a small island in greece .....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

Which one is that Cherry?.._we've_ been to lots of them..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

Our favourite beach front restaurant... in Granada Spain


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

It was always by the ocean for me, later a toss up between the sea and the woods. I'm still torn. 

I dislike the moths, skeeters, snakes, and muck of the lake in the woods, but happy for it's beauty and peacefulness.

I cannot take the full sun anymore at the beach, but I miss the soothing sounds of the waves, the gull's cries and the salt air. It reminds me of my childhood.

So I guess it will be the woods.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

Right here!!!   On my back porch...


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2019)

charry said:


> my favourite place is a small island in greece .....
> 
> View attachment 71925





hollydolly said:


> Which one is that Cherry?.._we've_ been to lots of them..






Halki


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 7, 2019)

I always loved the country. A trip to the beach now and then is nice but living by a lake surrounded by trees and no neighbors would suit me just fine.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

Having living in the City my entire life ,we moved about a year ago to a suburb. I love looking out the window and seeing beautiful tress and flowers.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 29, 2019)

Can't pick a favorite. 
Each place is special in it's own way.


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It was always by the ocean for me, later a toss up between the sea and the woods. I'm still torn.
> 
> I dislike the moths, skeeters, snakes, and muck of the lake in the woods, but happy for it's beauty and peacefulness.
> 
> ...



Rose......When I was a senior in high school, I was also a member of the Explorer Scouts, which is the next step up from being. Boy Scout. During my time with the Explorers, we were taught a lot about the American Indians and their lifestyle, religion, medicine, etc. We also learned about the different tribes and their ceremonies and especially, their dances. This is where it becomes interesting.

With the National Jamboree coming up, we wanted to be good, real sharp, no mistakes. Talk about having good timing, the Cub Scouts contacted our Explorer leader and invited the Explorers to perform an Indian Dance at their year end banquet with all of the Cub Scouts parents in attendance. What a great opportunity to try our stuff.

The first dance we did was the Shoshone dance to thank the Gods for allowing them to have a successful hunt. The second dance was the Cherokee dance celebrating life. Now, you have to imagine that we are all 16-18 y/o and we are all dressed and face painted as the real Cherokees would have been. During a part of the dance, we use live snakes, which were only Garter snakes, but most everyone there never had a clue as to what the snakes breed was. 

As we dance around the “fake” campfire (we were inside of a fireball, so a real fire, well, you get it) we pass the snakes from one to another. The one Explorer drops his snake, which quickly scurries into the area where everyone was sitting. I gotta’ tell you, it was pure bedlam for about 10 minutes. I mean all Hell broke lose with panic and confusion. Most of us Explorers were laughing at everyone because they were hilarious. 

Obviously, the program ended abruptly.


----------

